

Ask YC: Greasemonkey script to hilight "friends" on News.YC - pclark
http://www.broadersheet.com/yc.friends/

======
pclark
I made a little greasemonkey script that hilights users that you specify, it's
probably more useful if you download it and upload it to your own environment,
then add the users you want to track.

It isn't anything major, just something I needed and thought you guys might
appreciate it.

